# Anyone know of this sadly early-deceased contemporary of Mahler?



## Arent (Mar 27, 2017)

I can't remember the name. I think he studied alongside and was a friend of the young Mahler, and wrote a symphony which was in the same league as Mahler's first. Then he died, still in his early twenties.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Are you maybe thinking of Hans Rott?


----------



## Arent (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks! I knew the response would be swift from the knowledgeable folks around here.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Rott

Quite a remarkable early career and a sad loss. Both Mahler and Bruckner attended his funeral. It's quite probable that he would have become one of the major composers of the era.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you, I hadn't heard of this gentleman, will check out his work. Similar to Rudi Stephan, another highly regarded talent who died tragically young.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudi_Stephan


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2017)

Rott's symphony in E major is really good, IMO. It sounds like Mahler to me, but was written well before Mahler's first symphony. He might have written more, but he struggled withdepression/mental illness before his death at age 25 from tuberculosis. 

Perhaps he was depressed after showing Brahms his symphony. According to some, Brahms told him he had no talent whatsoever and should give up music. I disagree.


----------

